# Yanmar YM 187



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

Does anyone have the manual for a Yanmar YM 187?

Also, I am desperately trying to find the lockout knob that goes on the dashboard shifting column that locks out reverse when using the powershift handle


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a pdf parts manual for the 186, I suspect very close to your 187. I am unable to discern which part is the lockout knob.


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks, the 186 schematic does not show the part I am looking for.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Food Safety said:


> Thanks, the 186 schematic does not show the part I am looking for.


 Interesting, any chance of a picture of your needed part or a picture of where it goes?


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

I will check and see if I have a picture anywhere. My original manual showed it but the manual was destroyed in a flood we sustained here a couple of years ago.


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

I found a picture of the knob


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

So, it's more of a level-knob. Does the shaft have a flat on it? Typically called a D-shaft interface for the knob. If so, then a jog to the parts store or farm store or even Home Depot or Lowes would help you find a knob for that size of D-shaft. Even an old Radio knob or old car HVAC knob would work.

A Radio Lever Knob like this would be ideal.

$3.50 http://pacifictv.ca/blowout.htm


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

The shaft was round and then half round at the opposite end that the knob is connected to. The flat side allows the shifter to slide into reverse. When the knob is flipped over to the lockout position, the shaft blocks the shifter from going into reverse. The knob you sent may well work if I can get the shaft piece to fit on it at the end it goes on.


Thanks again


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Food Safety said:


> The knob you sent may well work if I can get the shaft piece to fit on it at the end it goes on.


It would be nice if Radio Shack was still around offering this stuff. Not sure if Lowes or the Home-Depot has something in the weed-whacker section for the kill-switch lever or in the hardware accessory drawers. 

If you do find one, a set-screw is a good option, but D-hole to D-shaft is best with a metal sleeve insert. 

Not sure where you are located, outside USA maybe? Thus I can't pick a place overseas.


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

I am in USA

Louisiana



I do not know a lot about the D shafts but I think a set screw would be a good option. The original had a hole in the end of it that a screw went through the face of the knob into the shaft


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Food Safety said:


> I am in USA
> 
> Louisiana
> 
> I do not know a lot about the D shafts but I think a set screw would be a good option. The original had a hole in the end of it that a screw went through the face of the knob into the shaft


I take it you have already reached out to Fredricks and the Hoye ...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sure your shaft is metric and I am understanding round on the knob end. Could you give us a shaft size?

Seems odd with a round shaft to have a screw going through the end of the knob into the shaft. Maybe I am missing something, seems it would allow the knob to turn on the shaft.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Food Safety said:


> I do not know a lot about the D shafts but I think a set screw would be a good option. The original had a hole in the end of it that a screw went through the face of the knob into the shaft


This is a D shaft, round but flat on one side to prevent the knob from spinning on the shaft. the knob can only be attached to the shaft in one orientation, as the knob has a matching D shape. Is this what you mean by "*The shaft was round and then half round at the opposite end that the knob is connected to*."









This is a splined shaft, serves the same purpose, but allows the knob to be placed on the shaft at any orientation. These types can be found with the mounting screw in the middle to keep the knob from coming off. I suppose a D shaped shaft could come with a center mounting screw as well.


----------



## Food Safety (Apr 2, 2019)

I found the actual pictures of the knob (what was left of it) installed and vfrom the tractor


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Have any calipers (maybe dial calipers) to get an accurate measurement of the shaft size?


----------

